# website radar tracking of duck migration



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.dodpif.org/site.htm?techrpt1099.html

This site can be used to by hunters to track migration of ducks, I read about it in Outdoor Life magazine. Supposedly when it is fully up and running anyone can log on and observe the precise location and amount of ducks migrating, gee I wonder what will happen to hunter concentrations after this gets well known? :eyeroll: Whats next ACK ACK GUNS??? I told you technology is going nuts when it comes to hunting.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Pretty soon we will just shoot them thru our computers!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Remember when you actually had to pick up the telephone and call the locals to see about the movements. Or better yet get out and see if they were there yourself.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

and they are worried about robo ducks


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I miss the game "Duck hunt" on Nintendo..........a classic!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Field Hunter, I guess the old days of scouting is just old school, so much for actually WORKING for your game!!! :eyeroll: uke:


----------

